# Tramadol after surgery



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just taking a wild guess, but if you filled the rx at a people pharmacy, it's *possible* that the Dr's original rx was PNR (as needed) and the pharmacy changed it to 12 possible fillings. My girl never needs as much pain med as they rx, so I always have some left over - in fact, after this last surgery, I told them I had plenty and not to give me the rx.

This happened to us a rx, but I can't remember what it was for. They told me that the maximum number allowed (before requiring a Drs refill) in their computer was 12 and that's why they changed it. 

For mobility, we're a huge fans of Adequan injections here! It made an amazing difference in just a few weeks - she's now up to monthly injections generally, but she's had a time or two where she needed it earlier. It's been almost a year now and I'm so grateful for them.

Phoebe will improve and get stronger still every day - I can't tell you how exciting (and heart stopping LOL!) it is to see them with "four off the floor" once the recovery process is over


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think Hubbub is right and this has happened to us as well with Tramadol when we get it filled at a human pharmacy. Tramadol is used for pain and if your dog is no longer in pain I would discontinue it- check with your vet first to get their input though. I hope your baby heals quickly!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I also think it was a mistake and I would call the vet about it and ask.
I think she needs the Tramadol for a good month at least, but I think it has been that. But you know is she is painful or not. 
If you decide to stop the Tramadol, wean her off of it, not cold turkey. Cut the dosage by half and so on. I had to do that with Toby after his surgeries. He was on Tramadol and Rimadyl, he is still on Rimadyl because of arthritis. 
Has Phoebe been on any NSAIDS for arthritis?


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone - no - it's the vet's Animal Hospital" that issued the script.

I thought it sounded kind of goofy. She's on no other prescription meds. She has a 6 week checkup on the 22nd and then I will ask and see what they say too.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I take Tramadol every day for my arthritis. My last dog took it for the last two years of his life. I don't know if it's an "opioid," but it has zero consciousness effect. It's like taking tylenol, except it's easier on the liver and kidneys.

Vets use it as a very low risk maintenance drug for older dogs. If your dog has arthritis, she is likely in some amount of pain, even if she's not showing it to you. Tramadol is much easier on the body than deramaxx or metacam or the other NSAIDS. So I'm guessing that your vet meant what he/she said on the prescription as to refills.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I always have Tramadol on hand for Chance. On some days his Rimadyl just isn't enough for his ED if he played a little more than usual. It's a very safe drug and he gets it, maybe, once every month or so. His full dose is a little too strong for him, (gets him a little "wired"), but at 1/2 the dose it really helps him.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, Tramadol is often prescribed in combination with Rimadyl or other NSAIDS for pain relief, if the NSAIDS don't work as well alone anymore. Tramadol does make the dog more sedate and tired. I have seen it in both my seniors.
But, Tramadol has no anti-inflammatory properties. So, most of the time it is prescribed by itself in an arthritic dog, if the dog has liver or kidney issues and therefore cannot take an NSAID. 
Either way about it, I would ask the vet about it if you have a prescription for an entire year. And you can ask your vet about the arthritis issue and whether your dog should be on NSAIDS or not. 
Wishing Phoebe a continued full recovery!


----------



## IrishTiger (Nov 23, 2012)

My Jake also took Tramadol (Ultram is the brand name) for the last 2-3 years of his life due to his hips and arthritis. 

I also take ultram daily myself because I was hit by a drunk driver. I can testify that it is a good drug - it helped Jake and it helps me. It works the same way opiate drugs do, it binds to the same receptors to help reduce pain. It's essentially fooling your body into thinking you're getting morphine, but as another said without the loopy side effects.

The FAA has it on a no-fly list, meaning I have to wait 12 hours before flying and taking it, but I got approved to take it and fly (that was expensive and a rigorous process) because I don't have any side effects from it, it just helps with chronic pain. Between that drug and Celebrex, I'm good to go.

Ultram is also very cheap..... If you get it at a regular pharmacy like Target, Kroger and Walgreens. My vet charged Jake something like $70 for 120 pills, and when my friend who is a doctor found out he was furious. He wrote me a prescription for the same medicine and I got it for $5.00 at my pharmacy for 120 pills (under my insurance though). I just had terrible butter fingers..... every time I'd go to take that pill it would slip and fall to the floor and the dog would eat it. 

But even paying cash price for it, it's only about 10-15 bucks if that at Target for 100-120 pills.

*I do caution ALL people who have their dog on this drug or will in the future... *

It has withdrawal side effects to it, bad withdrawals. If you or your dog are taking it for more than a week at the specified dose, don't just stop taking it. Taper it off, and do it slowly. It will be much more comfortable for our pups or you if you're taking it. I ran out of my supply one day without knowing it and my goodness it was awful. I never made that mistake again!!!!

But it is a good drug for both of us, and I wouldn't hesitate to put Max on it if he ever needs it. There is also an Ultram-ER available for humans that is a good drug too. I'll use that occasionally. :


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

FWIW The vet said just give it to her as needed for pain - I took Phoebe off of the Tramadol once I saw her feeling normal again. I figure if she can do without, no point in medicating.

She did start Adequan injections too though which I think has helped - and has just finished with the loading doses.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad I found this thread. Brooks had a lipoma under his arm removed this afternoon and he wasn't sent home with any post-operation pain medicine (the Dr thought just the anesthesia for the procedure would suffice).
However, I noticed Brooks making little noises tonight (which to me sounded like groan/whines because of pain). I remembered Brooks had some leftover pills in his bottle of Tramadol from when he had limber tail so I just gave him 1/2 a tablet (that was his dosage from before, and from reading this thread, it seems right).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tesia came home post-op with Tramadol. It definitely made her very groggy, but the vet said it was better after a surgery than her normal Deramaxx that she gets for her arthritis (she was off the Deramaxx while on the Tramadol).

She was clearly in pain when she first came home, so she got it 3x a day as directed. When she was in the hospital, she was getting painkillers intravaneously, and when she came home, she started 3x a day, then was down to 2x, and I brought her down to once and then off it as soon as I saw improvements. It definitely had an effect on her. She was much brighter and engaged once she came off it. Probably, much like humans, each dog reacts differently. But I would only give it for pain - not as a preventative.


----------



## IrishTiger (Nov 23, 2012)

lgnutah said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. Brooks had a lipoma under his arm removed this afternoon and he wasn't sent home with any post-operation pain medicine (the Dr thought just the anesthesia for the procedure would suffice).
> However, I noticed Brooks making little noises tonight (which to me sounded like groan/whines because of pain). I remembered Brooks had some leftover pills in his bottle of Tramadol from when he had limber tail so I just gave him 1/2 a tablet (that was his dosage from before, and from reading this thread, it seems right).


A half tablet really won't do much for a Golden over 40 pounds - not to mention, how long has it been since that medication was dispensed? Expiration dates don't really matter (okay, 4 years old is kinda bad, but I keep all mine up to two years), but the drugs half-life does reduce over time, and can do so more quickly depending on where you store it (hot environment above 75ºF, a light environment, etc). 

Two tablets twice a day is normal for a Golden that has general pain. If it's post-op pain, 3-4 pills would probably be more up their alley. I know the max dosage a day for humans is 8, and I don't think we'll ever see a Golden take that many.... but it's a drug that isn't very hard on their systems. 

The other thing that we must all be mindful of is how stoic our Golden's can be. They may not look like they're in pain - but they very well might be. They always put on their happy face. I'd say if your pup is showing signs of pain, it's probably worse than just an ache. It's almost like they don't want us worrying about them... The poor dears. 

All I know is that if I ever need some major surgery (hell or even minor surgery)... I want total sensory deprivation and back up drugs!!!  :lol:


----------

